# Classic Mafia Tactic.....Mueller Goes To Church After His Crimes....



## nononono (Mar 24, 2019)

*See that below....that's Mueller and his wife attending church across from the *
*White House....If he attended church there even ONCE before today, then why hasn't the Media covered it ....*
*I'll tell you why...*
*They blocked the coverage or better yet he's never attended THAT Church within the last two and a half years ....maybe never !*

*This was a complete Photo Op set up !*

*The " God " fearing Mueller attends Church......Horse Shit !*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 25, 2019)

I've heard of t attending church exactly 1 time. Mueller did what he was directed to do, investigate if t directly cooperated with Russians. Seems after almost 2 years the Republican that was put in place by Republicans couldn't enough evidence to make a 'beyond a reasonable doubt' case. No one was exonerated, many were found to be criminals and as their crimes weren't within the parameters of Mueller's directive he handed those cases over to the proper authorities. Mueller is a good soldier and when he is told to take that hill he takes that hill, not the one to the left or the one to the right. He complied his report and then handed it to his boss Barr, then Barr was able to create the narrative he wanted. The devil will now be in the details of the full Mueller report.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 25, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I've heard of t attending church exactly 1 time. Mueller did what he was directed to do, investigate if t directly cooperated with Russians. Seems after almost 2 years the Republican that was put in place by Republicans couldn't enough evidence to make a 'beyond a reasonable doubt' case. No one was exonerated, many were found to be criminals and as their crimes weren't within the parameters of Mueller's directive he handed those cases over to the proper authorities. Mueller is a good soldier and when he is told to take that hill he takes that hill, not the one to the left or the one to the right. He complied his report and then handed it to his boss Barr, then Barr was able to create the narrative he wanted. The devil will now be in the details of the full Mueller report.


That nobody will ever see.


----------



## Booter (Mar 25, 2019)

nononono said:


> *See that below....that's Mueller and his wife attending church across from the *
> *White House....If he attended church there even ONCE before today, then why hasn't the Media covered it ....*
> *I'll tell you why...*
> *They blocked the coverage or better yet he's never attended THAT Church within the last two and a half years ....maybe never !*
> ...


You really gobble that Trump non-sense up.  Today Trump said Mueller is an honorable man.  I know it's hard for you to keep up but get in line man.  Mueller is an honorable man - your idiot Don The Con just said so.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 2, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I've heard of t attending church exactly 1 time. Mueller did what he was directed to do, investigate if t directly cooperated with Russians. Seems after almost 2 years the Republican that was put in place by Republicans couldn't enough evidence to make a 'beyond a reasonable doubt' case. No one was exonerated, many were found to be criminals and as their crimes weren't within the parameters of Mueller's directive he handed those cases over to the proper authorities. Mueller is a good soldier and when he is told to take that hill he takes that hill, not the one to the left or the one to the right. He complied his report and then handed it to his boss Barr, then Barr was able to create the narrative he wanted. The devil will now be in the details of the full Mueller report.


Make sure you patch that net up before you start dragging it again Whiskers.


----------



## nononono (Apr 2, 2019)

Booter said:


> You really gobble that Trump non-sense up.  Today Trump said Mueller is an honorable man.  I know it's hard for you to keep up but get in line man.  Mueller is an honorable man - your idiot Don The Con just said so.


*Your inability to see the forest thru the trees in blatantly obvious.*


----------

